# Sintra distributors in Ohio. PVC Board



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Distributor List







DISTRIBUTORS IN OHIO
= Stocking Distributor
= Authorized Distributor











All Seasons Paper Company in Brook Park  440-826-1700











Culver Art & Frame in Lewis Center  740-548-6868











Curbell Plastics in Cincinnati  513-742-9898











Curbell Plastics in Twinsburg  330-425-2711











Custom Cut Aluminum in Salem  330-337-0084











Grimco Inc. in Solon  440.519.1480











Laird Plastics in Akron  330-733-9595











Laird Plastics in Columbus  614-272-0777











Laird Plastics in Dayton  937-237-8800











Meyer Plastics in Huber Heights  937-237-8520











N. Glantz & Son in Cleveland  216.741.9670











Piedmont Plastics in Cincinnati  513-733-9200











Piedmont Plastics in Columbus  614-985-0745











Piedmont Plastics in Akron  330-724-3513











Pitman Co. in West Chester  888-274-8626











Pitman Co. in Dayton  937-312-8747











SABIC Polymershapes in Brooklyn Heights  810-844-2598











SABIC Polymershapes in Maumee 











SABIC Polymershapes in Cincinnati 











Tubelite in Columbus  614-443-9734


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

FWIW, A 3mm 4' x 8' sheet, selling for $40, will make 288 4" x 2" x .5 " baits, which are 100% waterproof. PVC glue is necessary, to laminate the sheets.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I've delt with Laird Plastics before. Needed a sheet of starboard and they ripped it for me at no charge.

Nice folks to work with.


----------

